# مشروع انشاء دليل تعليمى للمهندسين و الاعضاء الجدد (شارك معنا)



## zanitty (26 يونيو 2012)

​*بسم الله الهادى*​*
منذ فتره تحدثت مع ملهمى و صديقى ** محمد عبد الرحيم (**mohamed mech**) انى اريد عمل موضوع مجمع يعد دليلا للمهندسين الجدد ....

و نظرا لانشغالى فى عده امور ارجات الموضوع كثيرا الى ان نسيته تقريبا 

الى ان راسلنى احد الاعضاء يطلب منى ان اقوم بمساعدته لتحصيل بعض المعلومات فى مجال الاكتروميكانيكال و انه على استعداد للقدوم من مكه الى جده يوميا لتلقى الشرح 

فتذكرت ما وددت عمله سابقا و نصحته بان يتابع المنتدى 

و لان المهندس الجديد يكون مشتتا و لا يعرف من اين و لا كيف يبدا فانا اعتقد اننا لو قمنا بعمل دليل للمبتدئين بحيث نوجههم الى المواضيع التى يقرؤونها اولا و من ثم الارتقاء الى مرحله تاليه فمرحله تاليه و هكذا حتى الاحتراف - انا شخصيا بدات فى المنتدى و لا اعرف شيئا و لله الحمد و المنه 70% مما اعرف حاليا تعلمته من هنا - 

من اعجبته هذه الفكرى و يبتغى ثوابا من الله فليساعدنا بارشادنا الى الموضوعات التى يمكن للمبتداين قراتها لتفتح لهم الطريق الى الاحتراف 

شاكر لكم حسن تعاونكم سواء من ساهم او من منعته ظروفه من المساهمه فى الارشاد

و اخيرا اسالكم ان تدعو لاخواننا فى سوريا و لكل المسلمين المستضعفين فى الارض بان يعزهم الله و ينصرهم و يثبتهم على الحق 
*


> الموضوع للتثبيت حتى انطلاق موضوع دليل المهندسين الجدد فقط





> ​اولا مواضيع التكييف
> 
> *التبريد والتكييف من الالف الي الياء*
> 
> ...


----------



## حسن بنا (27 يونيو 2012)

[SIZE=3]مشكور مهندسنا هكذا يكون اهل العلم وانا بصفتى حديث عهد بهذا لموضوع اعلن مشاركتى معك[/SIZE]
​


----------



## الإسلام هو الحل (28 يونيو 2012)

المهندس زانيتي العزيز

طبعاً الموضوع دة مطلوب زي ما انت عارف خاصة لي أنا وأمثالي .. لأنني مهندس أعمل بمجال الصيانة منذ 2004 حتى الآن .. ومنذ سنتين وأنا بالسعودية وقد كرهت فيهم هذا المجال جداااااااااااااً .. لأسباب لا مجال لذكرها الآن " ولقد اتخذت قراراً أرجو أن تساعدوني عليه  " وهو تحويل المجال إلي المشروعات أو الإنشاءات أو الإسم اللي تحبوه .. فأتمنى من ذوي الخبرة والمهارة فيه إمدادنا بكيف يكون المسار الصحيح المتدرج بدون تشتت للوصول لهذا الهدف فأنا مثلاً أغير مجال عمل ولا أحدد مسار عمل كالمتخرج الجديد .. لذلك فعامل الوقت هام جداً الآن

وبداية السؤال الأول: 

عندنا في الأعمال الميكانيكية 3 أصناف:
التبريد والتكييف
مكافحة الحريق
شبكات التغذية والصرف الصحي

الأفضل .. بأيها نبدأ؟

السؤال الثاني:
المهندس يصنف (تصميم - تنفيذ - إشراف)
هل في الواقع هم مصنفون أم نفس الشخص قد يقوم بالأعمال الثلاثة أو بعملين؟
وبالنسبة للجديد في هذا المجال، أيها أنسب له وكيف يختار؟ وأيهم أفضل للجديد؟

السؤال الثالث:

بالتأكيد سنكتسب خبرات نظرية محترمة جداً هنا .. لكن ماذا عن الخبرة العملية ؟ كيف السبيل إليها؟


----------



## الإسلام هو الحل (2 يوليو 2012)

هو الموضوع هنج وللا إية


----------



## zanitty (2 يوليو 2012)

اولا مواضيع التكييف

*التبريد والتكييف من الالف الي الياء*

*خطوات منظمه لتعلم التكييف 
*
سلسلة (اعرف...استفيد) الجزء الاول
*سلسلة (اعرف...استفيد) الجزء الثانى السيـكرومتــري psychrometrics
*شرح العمليات على المخطط السايكرومتري و حساب وحدات المعالجة 
*محاولة فهم خريطة الرطوبة 
*حسابات تصميم مجاري ( مسارات) الهواء - من كتابي : المرجع العملي 
مثال محلول بواسطة برنامج hap (طلب الأخ العزيز "مهندس صبري سعيد") 
اسس استلام التكييف بالموقع - الجزء الأول والثاني 


ثانيا مواضيع الحريق

محاضرات فى الحريق قوية جدا ومبسطه من اقوى واعظم مدرسة بمصر 
*اسس تصميم شبكات الحريق من شركة smg
*تصميم شبكة مكافحة الحريق برشاشات الماء خطوة خطوة 
*خطوات منظمه لتعلم تصميم شبكات الحريق 
*


ثالثا مواضيع عامه

ليس أهم الان للقسم من تجميع دورات ومذكرات كورسات نقابة المهندسين للمهندس ايمن عمر


----------



## الإسلام هو الحل (3 يوليو 2012)

أيوة كدة يا مهندسنا العزيز زانيتي .. جزاك الله خيراً على البداية دي 
لكن .. هل أفهم من مشاركة حضرتك إن الأفضل للمبتدىء بالمجال أو الذي يريد تغيير مجال عمله إلى المشروعات .. أن يبدأ بالتصميم أولاً ويليه التنفيذ؟


----------



## zanitty (3 يوليو 2012)

يعتمد على تطلعاتك الشخصيه يا باشا 
انت عاوز تبقى مهندس موقع و اللا مكتب فنى


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (3 يوليو 2012)

انا شايف يا بشمهندس مواضيع المياه و الصرف ضعيف الى حد ما يا ريت موضوع مفصل من الالف للياء


----------



## zanitty (3 يوليو 2012)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> انا شايف يا بشمهندس مواضيع المياه و الصرف ضعيف الى حد ما يا ريت موضوع مفصل من الالف للياء



و الله يا ابو حميد الموضوع لسه مخلصش و كل ما بفتكر موضوع بضيفه هنا لحد ما نخلص نبقى نعمل لهم موضوع مجمع 
و ايدك بقى معانا انت و باقى الشباب اللى يلاقى موضوع يقول عليه علشان ننجز اسرع


----------



## Hasan Kuntar (7 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاكم الله كل خير على مشاركاتكم المفيدة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم 

أنا لدي الكثير من المعلومات النظرية في التكييف .. وحالياً لدي مقابلات مع بعض الشركات للعمل كمهندس تنفيذ او Site Engineer

فأرجو منكم أفادتي ببعض النقاط المهمة التي يجب أن يكون لدي علم كي أركز عليها وذلك لتجاوز المقابلة وما هي الاسئلة التي يمكن أن يسئلوني أياها المتوقعة .. بما انه لديكم خبرة عملية وففي حال جاء لديكم مهندس جديد او كان لديه خبرة نظرة ماذا يمكن أن تسألوه ؟؟ 

حيث انه اعرف قراءة المخططات واجراء حصر للكميات ... ولكن ارغب منكم بافادتاي بالنقاط المهمة التي يجب ان أركز عليها حالياً .... 


جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zanitty (7 يوليو 2012)

انصح بمراجعه مواضيع الزميل ابراهيم قشانه كامله فمعظها مفيد و مبسط
من هنا http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=1826663


----------



## الإسلام هو الحل (8 يوليو 2012)

ن فضلك يا مهندس زانيتي راجع الرابط السابق لأنه لا يعمل .. الخاص بالمهندس ابراهيم قشانة


----------



## zanitty (8 يوليو 2012)

ده ملف ابراهيم قشانه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php/24446-م-ابراهيم-قشانه

خش عليه و استعرض المواضيه المضافه


----------



## amnshsh2 (12 أغسطس 2012)

[h=1]السلام عليكم 
بعض اسئلة المتكررة فى المقابلة الشخصية للعمل فى شركات تكييف[/h]http://www.eng2all.net/vb/t6269.html


----------



## يوسف خدروج (21 سبتمبر 2012)

جزكم الله كل خير


----------



## حمدي الفراجي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## moneer2 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اود بتوجيه الشكر الى كل من ساهم في تأسيس هذا المنتدى وكل من شارك فيه من مهندسين واعضاء في تطويره وتقديم المعلومات العلمية جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed elagha (5 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع كتييير 

رآآئع ومفيد وشآمل لكل شى 

الله يعطيكـ آلعآفية


----------



## firasabd415 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الجهد المميز


----------



## md beida (6 نوفمبر 2012)

moneer2 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اود بتوجيه الشكر الى كل من ساهم في تأسيس هذا المنتدى وكل من شارك فيه من مهندسين واعضاء في تطويره وتقديم المعلومات العلمية
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله
> ولكم جزيل الشكر




امين يارب العالمين​


----------



## md beida (6 نوفمبر 2012)

انا :32: المزيد


----------



## بلال جهاد (9 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً 
وبارك الله فيكم أجمعين


----------



## مهاجر (9 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خير على هذه الجهود

وأرجو أن لا يتوقف هذا الجهد ... الى الأمام


----------



## abdelsalamn (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engeissa_m (20 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيكم انا جديد فى مجال التكيف وحاسس انى هستفاد هنا ان شاء الله


----------



## شركة العشي للتكييف (20 ديسمبر 2012)

في قمة الروعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (18 مايو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (18 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sharaf911 (6 مارس 2014)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## eng_m_fatah (26 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Nile Man (27 أبريل 2014)

موضوع مهم جدا 
ف انا كنت اعمل في محال الصناعة لمدة سبع سنوات وقمت بتغيير المجال الى الconstruction
و كثيرا ما فادني الاصدقاء في المنتدى سواء من حيث الاجابة على اسئلتي او الموضوعات المطروحة للشرح و المناقشة


----------



## علي بلحص (30 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاكم خيرا


----------



## abbas ageed (1 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## pepo78 (10 نوفمبر 2016)

انا مهندس جديد فى مجال صيانة اعمال التبريد والتكييف 
وكنت 
أريد أن أتعلم كيفية عمل لوحة كهرباء تبريد الغرف ال 2 فاز وال 3 فاز 
وكذلك
أرجو منكم تعليمي كيف افرق بين اسلاك الثلاجة النوفروست خاصة اننى اعرف وظيفة كل جزء كهربي بالدائرة ولكنى عندما ارى جميع الاسلاك مجمعة ودخول وخروج ارتبك ولا اعرف شيئا فأرجو الإفادة


----------



## وسام ابن كركوك (18 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد صلاح الساهي (25 مارس 2017)

نفع الله بكم


----------



## ahmed1998 (5 يوليو 2017)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed1998 (5 يوليو 2017)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## malek.saeed (15 أغسطس 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي بارك الله فيك​


----------

